
Entrepreneurship and the Fallacy of Work-Life Balance - stevekinney
http://andrewdumont.me/the-work-life-balance-fallacy
======
ltcoleman
I'm sorry but I will never believe work-life balance is a fallacy as an
entrepreneur. It really depends on the situation around the entrepreneur. If
one wants a balance, one will find it.

